

What You Can Do With Your Body In One Month - arshadgc
http://arshadchowdhury.com/1538-what-you-can-do-with-your-body-in-one-month/

======
contextual
Scam alert. I used to be into bodybuilding and read all the muscle mags I
could get my hands on. I also learned how pro bodybuilders get that shredded
look about a week or two before contest.

It's the manipulation of muscle glycogen, salt and water intake. It's not
exercise and meditation that would cause this (fake) transformation, as this
advertisement would have you believe.

Just research "muscle glycogen supercompensation" to find out what the guy in
the before/after photos _really_ did.

I doubt they share that bit of info though.

Again, pure scam, and one that's as old as the hills.

~~~
jclos
I usually refer people to this youtube video by Furious Pete on the topic:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M957dACQyfU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M957dACQyfU)

------
jetru
Man, you're pretty fit in the "before" pic. Everyone looks more buff right
after a workout.

Getting a good body is all about diligence, continuous work over a longer
period of time. I don't doubt that your program is bad. Just that no one will
gain anything significant by doing it for one month. You need to do it
forever.

------
dsizzle
There's mention of the "myth of calories in vs calories out", implying the
relevant changes were not calorie-related, but there's no mention of typical
exercise nor calorie intake before or during the month long experiment.

~~~
consultant23522
I think the point is that fat can pass through the body without being absorbed
easier than glucose. So calories from fat are less likely to become fat on
your body than calories from simpler sugars. That's really the best I can come
up with, but the article sounds like mostly nonsense.

------
jedmeyers
What you can do with your body in one second by tensing your muscles...

~~~
arshadgc
I hear what you're saying, and I'm definitely sucking in my stomach more in
the second photo. But some things are impossible to fake: one can't flex
shoulder muscles with the arms down; flexing the stomach doesn't lead to more
definition around the lats, flexing doesn't cause the entire torso
circumference to shrink relative to upper body.

~~~
vraj5
You also have much better lighting and it appears that you're holding your
arms further from your body/flaring your lats a bit. Not doubting that a lot
of great work can be achieved in one month, but your photos don't have the
consistency that lets somebody actually judge progress (and the changes you're
reporting are more qualitative). I haven't reviewed your program though, so I
won't try to give an opinion of that. But this sentence I find points to a big
cause of achieving fitness goals, "My wife is an excellent cook and prepared
perfect meals for me" \-- eating healthy doesn't mean you shouldn't eat well.

For example, this can be done in one-hour:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/andrew-dixon/weight-loss-
secre...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/andrew-dixon/weight-loss-
secrets_b_3643898.html)

------
o0-0o
This guy is a total fraud, don't post his BS here.

